# Has anyone tried hypnotherapy?



## shy_chick

I followed a link to an advert off this site to someone that does hypnotherapy. I wondered if it really works, or if anyone has tried it?

I noticed he does things like driving tests, interviews and those quit smoking in 1 hour and wondered about interviews as I get scared silly and worry for weeks.
I am hesitant because of the price £95 1-2 sessions suggestion therapy and £60 for up to 12 sessions for stuff like SA - Pure Hypnoanalytical therapy (Hypno-analysis, Analytical hypnotherapy).
Also I have just started psycho/schema therapy.


----------



## ~AJ~

good luck with the schema 

I reeeaally wanna know about the hypnotherapy too

I swear, I cant get any information on this for the life of me

I may have to just try it myself. but then comes the question: whos a real hypnotherapist and whos a scammer who will say "well it doesnt work on everyone, but thanks for the money, sucka"


----------



## shy_chick

There are testimonials on the website, but these are bound to be positive.......
When I googled a lot of websites selling hypnotherapy came up which are going to have biased information.

I contacted the "therapist" I found http://www.jonfroggatt.co.uk/ (advertised on this site), but cannot get an appointment at a time I can make, so would have to look for someone else. Somehow I am a lot less motivated to do this as this guy just came across as good and I had a good feeling. Sticking with psychotherapy I suppose. :stu

He said
I can most certainly help you and you've found the right person. Give me a call and we can arrange for you to come in for a free consultation. It will give you a change to meet myself and it will give me a chance to understand you better and explain why you're feeling what you're are, and why and how I can help you. It will also give me a chance to gauge whether 1-2 sessions of suggestion therapy will benefit you or a full-course of Pure Hypnoanalysis. Basically though, from what you've written, the best course of action
would be hypno-analysis, This is the only therapy in the world that will permanently deal with your anxiety. Suggestion therapy and other therapies on the web (CBT,NLP,EFT,EMDR etc..) are more like a temporary quick fix, a coping mechanism if you like and lets face it, its not much fun 'coping' in life when you don't have to. [details on contacting him etc etc].

Bit controversial about CBT i.e. supposed to best treatment for SA, and cheesy opening line. :sus


----------



## ardrum

^
It sounds like something someone would say on one of those paid programming TV shows with the host who keeps acting impressed with everything the person "selling" has to say. 

"That's unbelievable, Ken!!"


----------



## shy_chick

:lol 
My partner just keeps quoting a hypnotist sketch back at me from little Britain.

I emailed another hypnotherapist and he too only works office hours due to work volume. I left 2 phone numbers and an email address on an answerphone but the 3rd one has not got back to me.
Looks like I will stay with my current therapist for now.


----------



## shygirl71

:nw 
Yessss! A couple of years ago i saw someone for my fear of public speaking. I had to give a speech in school,like other times, but knew i couldnt keep giving excuses as to why i cant give speech and let my grades suffer. Anytime i knew i had to give a speech i made myself sick w/worry.....Anyways, i saw this hypnotherapist one time and it did help me. All he did was talk to me when i was in a diff state of consciousness(relaxed) and asked me to picture something that relaxes me(i picked the beach @ sunset w/rolling waves) and to imagine that feeling while im up there giving my speech. It did help me! I felt better when i was in front of all my classmates and right before my speech. I still felt a little nervous,but hypno said better to have a little nervous energy in you. I probably shouldve seen him again but no more speeches have come up! If you want it to work, you cant be a skeptic or else you wont let yourself go and relax... I strongly suggest you try it! :clap

I just read all of your orig post..all i can say is make sure this guy is a licensed hynotherapist or better yet a psychologist/therapist! Your psychologist didnt have a recommendation?!?! I guess im lucky, this guy was a colleague of my mom's and family friend. Has to be someone you trust!


----------



## seanybhoy

I start hypnotherapy in a fortnight at my next shrink appointment.
I hope it works and that it's not just a case of "look into the eyes" ,"look into the eyes" and make me quack like a duck and **** like that but nah seriously i hope it helps me to help myself so to speak.


----------



## EmilieAutumnMuffin

I've wanted to, but I chicken out


----------



## Hamtown

I'd do it but only if i knew or trusted the person.


----------



## donavan

i think hypnotherpay is brilliant. you are best just doing it in your own home with hypnosis cd's instead of going to see an actuall therapist. you can get great results with the cds

the problem with going to see a therapist is that you never know wether you'll get a good one or a bad one. ive went to see several bad ones in the past and wasted money.

find a good cd on the internet and try it out. again though a word of caution there are some really poor cds out there, you need to find a top quality one


----------



## ajoplin

Hi yes i have. Luckinly I found a really good one and he helped me address where my anxiety was really coming from. He got be back on track and gave me some confidence back. Its not a cure though. It just helps you to relax and in some cases like mine they will use regression therapy to take you back to to issues that have been unaddressed. I would definately say give it a try but be sure that the person is registered.


----------



## Tooshay

I know someone who is a "certified hypnotherapist" and he tried to hypnotize me but it wasn't possible. He tells me that 10% of people can't be hypnotized. I guess I'm part of that percentage. *shrug*


----------



## donavan

Tooshay said:


> I know someone who is a "certified hypnotherapist" and he tried to hypnotize me but it wasn't possible. He tells me that 10% of people can't be hypnotized. I guess I'm part of that percentage. *shrug*


thats actually not true. all hypnosis is is a deep state of relaxation, its not some form of magic. when you relax to a certain extent your brain waves change, i think when you are in hypnosis your brainwaves are theta or something like that and when you are consious they might be called beta.

when you brainwaves are at theta you have access to your unconcious mind and that is exactly what hypnosis is, its just a form of deep relaxation that lets you access your unconcious mind. to put a person into hypnosis you simply have them take a few deep breathes and then have them relax each muscle in their body individually , and usually some 60 beats per minute music is played that helps to lower the brain waves to theta, thats it , its extremely simple.

if this guy is telling you that 10% of people cannot relax then im afraid he is mistaken. people unintentionally go into hypnosis on their own many times during a day without even realising it. A person who is driving on a freeway, and discovers that they can't recall the last five miles, is often in a theta state--induced by the process of freeway driving

i have heard that some people cannot be hypnotised on stage e.g they cannot be manipulated into thinking that they are a chicken , or losing their memorie. stage hypnosis does not work on everybody, but i dont know how stage hypnosis works. i do however know how hypnotherapy works and that is simply reaching the theta state through relaxation and 100% of people can access the theta state


----------



## percyblueraincoat

*hmm*

Right, as a trainee psychotherapist maybe I can provide some answers on this. Do not take my advice as that of a qualified professional.

If this guy has told you that what he will do in a therapy session will cure you or permanently remove your problem then boy is he in dangerous territory. If I did that that would be enough to strike me off before I even qualified. I had to sign a very long piece of paper where I promised not to ever say I could cure anyone of anything. A good therapist knows that the true agent of change is the client.

Hypnosis Cds and downloads are okay. But there is a slight problem. Some of them use the whole "you can now visualise a beach" induction which assumes that absolutely everyone finds the idea of being on a beach on their own relaxing. And if the induction starts making you feel opposite feelings to being relaxed then you may well have a problem.

My friends Adam Eason, Joseph Clough, Glenn Harrold, Nick Kemp, Steve G Jones, Viv Craske, Nicholas Finnegan, Roseanna Leaton do some great recordings. I get no commission whatsoever for recommending them. I do so because I know them and have seen their work and trust their integrity. Oh, and hypnoshop.com do some good downloads too. And the recordings from one of my biggest influences, Richard Bandler, are also good.

Can hypnosis make you do something you don't want to do? Erm...in a word: NO. If it could there would be no problem. You'd just hypnotise someone and tell them: "you are now amazingly confident" and they suddenly would be.

Does the therapist generate the state? Nope. The client does. The therapist is a guide. I've done this and in my learning I tried guiding one person in hypnosis to think about one thing but she was off having a lot of fun swimming in her mind (she told me afterwards). Indeed, being in a state of hypnosis puts you more in control of yourself than you may have been before.

Stage hypnosis works through selecting people who want to go up and have a good time. The hypnotist seeks out volunteers and sees what suggestions they will follow and whether they are comfortable having a bit of fun.

The reason you want to find a qualified therapist is because is not because of the hypnosis but because of the issue. Some people are trained in one thing and not another and a responsible therapist will, if they feel the need to do so, refer you to someone better qualified to treat your problem.

You also need to have some sort of rapport with the therapist. If you don't like the therapist's voice, it makes it quite difficult. That goes for hypnosis cds too. I'm currently spending a lot of time on my training working on my voice.

I'm going to say again: when you're in hypnosis, you are in control. Indeed, many people describe it as a state of heightened awareness. Some describe it as a state of heightened focus but come on, your mind is powerful enough to create negative fears and phobias to imprison you. That is a massively powerful force with your best interests at heart. Yes, it gets it wrong sometimes. But boy has it been trying to protect you already so it's going to do the same thing working in hypnosis with a therapist.

You've been in a state of hypnosis for a while if you've got a problem like SA or Social phobia. You've hypnotised yourself to believe terrible things will happen if you go out and socialise. You hypnotise yourself by imagining scenarios where you socialise and everybody hates you or acts badly towards you. Your mind keeps the fear going and the fear dictates how you react in situations. Then there's your beliefs and the filters you use to see the world, all hypnotising yourself into a negative state. None of that could have happened without your authority. Indeed, it gets its power because it has your backing. Negative experiences are so often encoded in a variety of sensory ways that they are enough for you to hypnotise yourself into a negative view of reality.

I've seen on youtube some very, very bad videos about hypnosis where people have shown disrespect to clients. This had nothing to do with hypnosis. One child in a school used the handshake induction and was very forceful with the girl's arm and a lot of people do get the idea into their heads that learning these hypnotic techniques somehow gives them power over other people. It does not and it cannot.

My friend, Adam Eason has a website at (www.adam-eason.com) and he may be able to explain things in greater depth than I can.

It's about changing state and perspective. The conscious and the subconscious mind are largely metaphors that don't actually exist. There is some science that some people have used to suggest that the subconscious mind has a physical presence in the brain but that is open to interpretation and challenge. Basically, it's a metaphor of the mind or a metaphor for the mind.

The very fact that you're reading this means you're interested in hypnosis and the fact you're interested in hypnosis means you want to find out about hypnotherapy and the fact that you're wanting to learn about hypnotherapy means you're thinking about the many benefits it can bring you.


----------



## donavan

joinmartin said:


> Right, as a trainee psychotherapist maybe I can provide some answers on this. Do not take my advice as that of a qualified professional.
> 
> If this guy has told you that what he will do in a therapy session will cure you or permanently remove your problem then boy is he in dangerous territory. If I did that that would be enough to strike me off before I even qualified. I had to sign a very long piece of paper where I promised not to ever say I could cure anyone of anything. A good therapist knows that the true agent of change is the client.
> 
> Hypnosis Cds and downloads are okay. But there is a slight problem. Some of them use the whole "you can now visualise a beach" induction which assumes that absolutely everyone finds the idea of being on a beach on their own relaxing. And if the induction starts making you feel opposite feelings to being relaxed then you may well have a problem.
> 
> My friends Adam Eason, Joseph Clough, Glenn Harrold, Nick Kemp, Steve G Jones, Viv Craske, Nicholas Finnegan, Roseanna Leaton do some great recordings. I get no commission whatsoever for recommending them. I do so because I know them and have seen their work and trust their integrity. Oh, and hypnoshop.com do some good downloads too. And the recordings from one of my biggest influences, Richard Bandler, are also good.
> 
> Can hypnosis make you do something you don't want to do? Erm...in a word: NO. If it could there would be no problem. You'd just hypnotise someone and tell them: "you are now amazingly confident" and they suddenly would be.
> 
> Does the therapist generate the state? Nope. The client does. The therapist is a guide. I've done this and in my learning I tried guiding one person in hypnosis to think about one thing but she was off having a lot of fun swimming in her mind (she told me afterwards). Indeed, being in a state of hypnosis puts you more in control of yourself than you may have been before.
> 
> Stage hypnosis works through selecting people who want to go up and have a good time. The hypnotist seeks out volunteers and sees what suggestions they will follow and whether they are comfortable having a bit of fun.
> 
> The reason you want to find a qualified therapist is because is not because of the hypnosis but because of the issue. Some people are trained in one thing and not another and a responsible therapist will, if they feel the need to do so, refer you to someone better qualified to treat your problem.
> 
> You also need to have some sort of rapport with the therapist. If you don't like the therapist's voice, it makes it quite difficult. That goes for hypnosis cds too. I'm currently spending a lot of time on my training working on my voice.
> 
> I'm going to say again: when you're in hypnosis, you are in control. Indeed, many people describe it as a state of heightened awareness. Some describe it as a state of heightened focus but come on, your mind is powerful enough to create negative fears and phobias to imprison you. That is a massively powerful force with your best interests at heart. Yes, it gets it wrong sometimes. But boy has it been trying to protect you already so it's going to do the same thing working in hypnosis with a therapist.
> 
> You've been in a state of hypnosis for a while if you've got a problem like SA or Social phobia. You've hypnotised yourself to believe terrible things will happen if you go out and socialise. You hypnotise yourself by imagining scenarios where you socialise and everybody hates you or acts badly towards you. Your mind keeps the fear going and the fear dictates how you react in situations. Then there's your beliefs and the filters you use to see the world, all hypnotising yourself into a negative state. None of that could have happened without your authority. Indeed, it gets its power because it has your backing. Negative experiences are so often encoded in a variety of sensory ways that they are enough for you to hypnotise yourself into a negative view of reality.
> 
> I've seen on youtube some very, very bad videos about hypnosis where people have shown disrespect to clients. This had nothing to do with hypnosis. One child in a school used the handshake induction and was very forceful with the girl's arm and a lot of people do get the idea into their heads that learning these hypnotic techniques somehow gives them power over other people. It does not and it cannot.
> 
> My friend, Adam Eason has a website at (www.adam-eason.com) and he may be able to explain things in greater depth than I can.
> 
> It's about changing state and perspective. The conscious and the subconscious mind are largely metaphors that don't actually exist. There is some science that some people have used to suggest that the subconscious mind has a physical presence in the brain but that is open to interpretation and challenge. Basically, it's a metaphor of the mind or a metaphor for the mind.
> 
> The very fact that you're reading this means you're interested in hypnosis and the fact you're interested in hypnosis means you want to find out about hypnotherapy and the fact that you're wanting to learn about hypnotherapy means you're thinking about the many benefits it can bring you.


i know joseph clough, he is great. his hypnosis cd's are up there with the best ive ever used and beleive me ive used a lot of different hypnosis cd's before. he has a lot of cd's specifically designed for social anxiety too, like overcoming shyness, no more self conciousness, no more blushing etc....

i have to totally disagree with you on the hypnoshop.com though as these are without out doubt some of the worst recordings ive every tried, really poor.

i have had a few sessions with joseph clough myself and they were money well spent. this is why i advise caution when going to see a therapist and paying big money for a few sessions because before joseph i went to see about 3 or 4 different therapist who didnt help me and i wasted hundreds of pounds on them. one of them had never even heard of social anxiety before and had no experience of treating clients with this particular problem therefore he was powerless to help me. the others had heard of sa and had treating sa clients before but unfortunately they were poor hypnotherapists

thats the porr they either have no experience with your particular issue, or they are just simply bad at their job. its not hard to certified in hypnosis, anyone can do that but just because you are certified doesnt mean you are good infact it doesnt even mean you are capable

with joseph clough i found that not only was he a great hypnotherapist and good at his job but also he knew everything about social anxiety because he used to be an ex suffer himself and overcame it himself too.

when looking for ahterapist you need to do some research on them and make sure they asre proven quality hypnotherapists and not just some micky mouse guy. you also need to make sure they know all about your problem and that they have experience of treating others witht he same probelm too


----------



## iDude

Tried it for a day 2 years ago and never went back. TOO weird for me. Not my kind of thing. I just went along with a regular therapist for a year and it helped me a lot. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

I've tried this. It didn't help much. Maybe I had a bad therapist.


----------



## foxy

*hypnotherapy*

its a load of crap// some tape of the sea crashing against the shore,just made me want to have a piss//i may be cool for stopping smoking,they may give you the right push//but mental probs no way they carnt penatate a damaged brain//you have all on consantrating on liveing ,to listed to this ****//all i got from it was an empty wallet// i nuked it fast


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> its a load of crap// some tape of the sea crashing against the shore,just made me want to have a piss//i may be cool for stopping smoking,they may give you the right push//but mental probs no way they carnt penatate a damaged brain//you have all on consantrating on liveing ,to listed to this ****//all i got from it was an empty wallet// i nuked it fast


no its not a load of crap.

everything problem in the world is caused by negative behaviour e.g the social phobic doesnt speak and avoids things, the smoker puts the cigerette in his mouth. and all behaviours and created by our mental states e.g happy states, anxious states , sad states etc... basically our emotions. and our emotions and mental states are the result of the automatic thoughts and images in our concious minds. and the thoughts and images in our mind are always created by our UNCONCIOUS minds filtering reality in a specific way that is due to the individual memories and beleifs that you personally hold in your unconcious mind.

the uncocnious mind is the root of the problem. if you didnt have those beleifs and memories in your unconcious mind then your mind wouldnt filter reality in such a way that you end up in an anxious state and then behave in an avoidant manner.

hypnosis is a tool that enables you to access the unconcious mind and change the probelm at the root . how is that a load of crap. i would call counselling and medication a load of crap


----------



## foxy

*half true*

i thought hypnotheropy was counselling /thats why the therapy bit is on the end//what im saying you have to be in a relaxed state of mind to have any chance of being hypnotised//and mentaly ill peoples minds are not relaxed unless on meds// i have never seen in any mental hospital i have been in /// the hypnotheropy ward//i believe it dosent work on a mentally ill person


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> i thought hypnotheropy was counselling /thats why the therapy bit is on the end//what im saying you have to be in a relaxed state of mind to have any chance of being hypnotised//and mentaly ill peoples minds are not relaxed unless on meds// i have never seen in any mental hospital i have been in /// the hypnotheropy ward//i believe it dosent work on a mentally ill person


yes you do have to be in a relaxed state of mind to be hypnotised and anybody can relax . im social phobic and agoraphobic , ive got all kinds of worries going through my mind every second of the day but when it comes to listening to a hypnosis cd i can easily relax

nope hypnotherapy is not counselling. hypnotherapy is like getting a technision out to fix your tv, hpnosis fixing the fault in your mind. counselling is just endless talking , there is no talking in hypnosis.

the reason the therapy bit is ont he end of hypnosis is because hypnosis can be used for fun like getting osmeone to act a like a chicken on stage, and then youve got the type of hypnosis that is not for fun , its for helping people change their probelems, and thats were the therapy thing on the end comes from


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> i thought hypnotheropy was counselling /thats why the therapy bit is on the end//what im saying you have to be in a relaxed state of mind to have any chance of being hypnotised//and mentaly ill peoples minds are not relaxed unless on meds// i have never seen in any mental hospital i have been in /// the hypnotheropy ward//i believe it dosent work on a mentally ill person


the reason youve never seen a hypnotherapy ward in a mental hospital is becasue hypnotherapy benefits the people not the government. medication and all of that crap beneifts the government, hypnosis beneifts the hypnotist cos he gets about £100 a session for it and then government gets nothing.

hypnosis does work on mentally ill people, its been proven time and time again . it works better than meds cos it treats the root cause of the problem. all meds does is mask the problem , but the governement dont care


----------



## percyblueraincoat

*hmm*

"yes you do have to be in a relaxed state of mind to be hypnotised and anybody can relax . im social phobic and agoraphobic , ive got all kinds of worries going through my mind every second of the day but when it comes to listening to a hypnosis cd i can easily relax".

You don't have to be in a relaxed state of mind to be "hypnotised". You've got all kinds of worries going through your mind every second of the day. Which means you're creating a "worry trance". Heck, with a lot of those worries you're probably also moving back and forth between the present and possible negative futures. Yet another trance.

The "conscious mind" and "subconscious" minds are pretty much metaphors. I say "pretty much" because there is some science talking about a part at the back of the brain which some have interpreted as being the physical manifestation of the "subconscious" mind but that is open to interpretation and challenge. For the most part, such things are worked on as metaphors and certainly aren't the only models or metaphors for the mind out there.

"nope hypnotherapy is not counselling. hypnotherapy is like getting a technision out to fix your tv, hpnosis fixing the fault in your mind. counselling is just endless talking , there is no talking in hypnosis."

There is talking involved in hypnosis quite a lot of the time. Particularly in hypnotherapy. And yes, hypnotherapy is a form of counselling. It's used in counselling and psychotherapy. I know as I've been trained in hypnotherapy as part of my psychotherapy course. Hypnosis doesn't "fix the problem". You fix the problem. The client fixes the problem.

"the reason the therapy bit is ont he end of hypnosis is because hypnosis can be used for fun like getting osmeone to act a like a chicken on stage".

Getting someone to....? You can't use hypnosis to make people do anything they don't want to do.

, "and then youve got the type of hypnosis that is not for fun , its for helping people change their probelems, and thats were the therapy thing on the end comes from".

Well, it's the application of hypnosis (and sometimes NLP and other stuff too) in a therapeutic context.

"the reason youve never seen a hypnotherapy ward in a mental hospital is becasue hypnotherapy benefits the people not the government. medication and all of that crap beneifts the government, hypnosis beneifts the hypnotist cos he gets about £100 a session for it and then government gets nothing."

Well, you do see hypnotherapy in hospital wards. Doctors use it and are taught it, psychologists and psychotherapists use it. So, it is used in medical settings. I think in American it is approved by one of the medical associations but my knowledge of the American health care world is limited so don't quote me on that one.

"hypnosis does work on mentally ill people, its been proven time and time again . it works better than meds cos it treats the root cause of the problem. all meds does is mask the problem , but the governement dont care".

Hypnosis doesn't work "on" anyone. It works with the person. It's a healing tool. Saying it works better than meds is dangerous. Yes, the "take a tablet to solve the problem" culture is dangerous but one cannot ignore the research and science behind how effective properly prescribed and monitored medication can be with mental health issues. Granted, the drug itself is not so much the point as the way the body responds to the drug and it's perfectly possible to get something similar going on using hypnosis. Each person is unique and the healing tools available can be used in combination until such a point where the person's own inbuilt healing tools and resources join the battle.


----------



## foxy

*what th f****

im not to educated ,but how that last post was linked it was hard to follow//my threads are hard but that was weird//i had 2 different hipnosis theropist //an they did a hell of a lot of talking//i have had the dvd,s of hipnosis// Donavan you say you have agoraphobia , has the hipnosis tape got you out the house an feeling free??????????? you say it relax,s you ,so does listening to an ENYA cd an its cheaper///// i agree with you on the theropy bit //i dont need to pay for friends ,thats what they try to be so you carry on spending//an the nhs free one,s are on there own planet// how does hipnosis correct the chemical imbalance in your brain like meds


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> im not to educated ,but how that last post was linked it was hard to follow//my threads are hard but that was weird//i had 2 different hipnosis theropist //an they did a hell of a lot of talking//i have had the dvd,s of hipnosis// Donavan you say you have agoraphobia , has the hipnosis tape got you out the house an feeling free??????????? you say it relax,s you ,so does listening to an ENYA cd an its cheaper///// i agree with you on the theropy bit //i dont need to pay for friends ,thats what they try to be so you carry on spending//an the nhs free one,s are on there own planet// how does hipnosis correct the chemical imbalance in your brain like meds


i think what you need to understand is that you dont have a chemical imbalance in your brain, dont beleive everything you are told. its easy for the medical inductrie and the government to say ''youve got a chemical imbalance in yuor brain so here take this pill to fix the imbalance ''

i think you should have a look at something called the nlp communication model and also read gillian butlers book which has the clark and wells model of social anxiety in it. if you look at those things you will realise how social anxiety works inside your mind and that it has nothing to do with a chemical inbalance

anxious feelings are not casued by a chemical imbalance (although they can be influenced to a certain degree by bad diet and things like that). the driving force behind anxious feelings and emotions is your thoughts and the driving force behind your thought si the unconcious mind filtering reality through yuor own beleifs and memories , thats it

when i said there is no talking in hypnosis what i meant is that the therapy session is not like counselling were you just sit there and talk about your probelms and expect them to get better. the main chunk of a hypnosis session is the actual part were you are put under hypnosis and then try and fix the probelm in the mind. part of the session involves the hypnotist telling you a story, this is just a metaphor that reaches you on an unconcious level and is designed to combine with the actual hypnosis part

yes the hypnosis cd has helped me get out of the house feeling free

i said it relaxes me cos you said people with mental health probelms cant use hypnosis cos it only works if you relax. i was merely pointing out that i can relax even though i have mental health problems


----------



## donavan

joinmartin said:


> "yes you do have to be in a relaxed state of mind to be hypnotised and anybody can relax . im social phobic and agoraphobic , ive got all kinds of worries going through my mind every second of the day but when it comes to listening to a hypnosis cd i can easily relax".
> 
> You don't have to be in a relaxed state of mind to be "hypnotised". You've got all kinds of worries going through your mind every second of the day. Which means you're creating a "worry trance". Heck, with a lot of those worries you're probably also moving back and forth between the present and possible negative futures. Yet another trance.
> 
> The "conscious mind" and "subconscious" minds are pretty much metaphors. I say "pretty much" because there is some science talking about a part at the back of the brain which some have interpreted as being the physical manifestation of the "subconscious" mind but that is open to interpretation and challenge. For the most part, such things are worked on as metaphors and certainly aren't the only models or metaphors for the mind out there.
> 
> "nope hypnotherapy is not counselling. hypnotherapy is like getting a technision out to fix your tv, hpnosis fixing the fault in your mind. counselling is just endless talking , there is no talking in hypnosis."
> 
> There is talking involved in hypnosis quite a lot of the time. Particularly in hypnotherapy. And yes, hypnotherapy is a form of counselling. It's used in counselling and psychotherapy. I know as I've been trained in hypnotherapy as part of my psychotherapy course. Hypnosis doesn't "fix the problem". You fix the problem. The client fixes the problem.
> 
> "the reason the therapy bit is ont he end of hypnosis is because hypnosis can be used for fun like getting osmeone to act a like a chicken on stage".
> 
> Getting someone to....? You can't use hypnosis to make people do anything they don't want to do.
> 
> , "and then youve got the type of hypnosis that is not for fun , its for helping people change their probelems, and thats were the therapy thing on the end comes from".
> 
> Well, it's the application of hypnosis (and sometimes NLP and other stuff too) in a therapeutic context.
> 
> "the reason youve never seen a hypnotherapy ward in a mental hospital is becasue hypnotherapy benefits the people not the government. medication and all of that crap beneifts the government, hypnosis beneifts the hypnotist cos he gets about £100 a session for it and then government gets nothing."
> 
> Well, you do see hypnotherapy in hospital wards. Doctors use it and are taught it, psychologists and psychotherapists use it. So, it is used in medical settings. I think in American it is approved by one of the medical associations but my knowledge of the American health care world is limited so don't quote me on that one.
> 
> "hypnosis does work on mentally ill people, its been proven time and time again . it works better than meds cos it treats the root cause of the problem. all meds does is mask the problem , but the governement dont care".
> 
> Hypnosis doesn't work "on" anyone. It works with the person. It's a healing tool. Saying it works better than meds is dangerous. Yes, the "take a tablet to solve the problem" culture is dangerous but one cannot ignore the research and science behind how effective properly prescribed and monitored medication can be with mental health issues. Granted, the drug itself is not so much the point as the way the body responds to the drug and it's perfectly possible to get something similar going on using hypnosis. Each person is unique and the healing tools available can be used in combination until such a point where the person's own inbuilt healing tools and resources join the battle.


_*You don't have to be in a relaxed state of mind to be "hypnotised"*_

actually you do. hypnosis works by accessing the unconcious mind. in order to access the unconcious mind you have to lower your brain waves to a level called theta i think. to reach the theta state you must relax. if you are trained in hypnosis i thought you would no something like that

_*The "conscious mind" and "subconscious" minds are pretty much metaphors*_

that made me laugh it really did. the mind is split into two parts - concious and unconcious. the uncocnious mind looks after your breathing , heart beat and internal organs etc..., it organises and stores all of your memories, it takes in ,millions of bits of info every second from your 5 senses. the unconcious mind is not a metaphor , the unconcious mind is as real as your heart and your feet and your hear. seriously bro i think you need to do your research

_*There is talking involved in hypnosis quite a lot of the time. Particularly in hypnotherapy. And yes, hypnotherapy is a form of counselling. It's used in counselling and psychotherapy. I know as I've been trained in hypnotherapy as part of my psychotherapy course. Hypnosis doesn't "fix the problem". You fix the problem. The client fixes the problem*_.

yes there is talking involved in a hypnosis sessions but its just methaphors using the metar model , its designed in such a way that it will reach the unconcious part of you and produce and change there when combined with the actual hypnotic part of the session. hypnosis is not a form of counselling. counselling is talking to somebody else about your problems. hypnosis is about using metaphors and fixing yor mind as if you would fix a tv that had a fault.
i have to agree with you when you say hypnosis doesnt fix the problem cos it does. take someone with a phobia of snakes, he panics when he see's a snake cos there is a fault in the way he percieves snakes in his mind. a hypnosis sessions will change the way he unconciously percieves snakes and then hey presto bring a snake into the room and he has a completely different reaction, he doesnt panic anymore infact he actually strokes the little fellow, and why ? cos the hypnosis session fixed the fault in his brain the same way an electrician would fix the fault in your tv. didnt you know that almost every hypnotherapist out there compairs the human mind to a computer ?
im also trained in hypnotherapy mate and guess what i dont go round blagging about it , you know why ? cos anyone on this forum could take a course with the next week and then come on here and say im trained in hypnosis. it meens diddly squat and that is blatantly obvious when youve got a guy coming on here claiming to be trained in hypnosis and then coming out with the most ludicroous remark that the unconcious mind is a metaphor 
_*
Getting someone to....? You can't use hypnosis to make people do anything they don't want to do. *_

i didnt even say that . but you can influence someone to act like a chicken - FACT. on some level they were willing to be influenced but you still got them to act like a chicken and have no recolection of it

_*Hypnosis doesn't work "on" anyone. It works with the person. It's a healing tool. Saying it works better than meds is dangerous. Yes, the "take a tablet to solve the problem" culture is dangerous but one cannot ignore the research and science behind how effective properly prescribed and monitored medication can be with mental health issues. Granted, the drug itself is not so much the point as the way the body responds to the drug and it's perfectly possible to get something similar going on using hypnosis. Each person is unique and the healing tools available can be used in combination until such a point where the person's own inbuilt healing tools and resources join the battle.[/QUOTE]*_

it does work better than meds though so why not say it. meds masks the problem. stop using the meds and the problem is still there. i used meds int he past and yes they worked, they made me feel relaxed and calm but they gave me so many side effects that i decided to stop taking them and hey presto as soon as i stopped i felt anxious again , the problem was still there.
get someone who is scared of a snake and give them a hypnosis session and they are no longer scared of snakes and they stay that way for the rest of their lives, why? cos you fixed the root cause
im not saying hypnosis miraculously works on everyone all of the time, although the success rate is very high, in the 90% region im led to beleive . but what im saying is the whole theory of using hypnosis to change a probelm is better than the theory of using meds cos it fixes the root instead of masking the problem
there also the spiritual aspect to consider too. you have a problem that MUST be corrected. if you mask it with meds you have not fixed the probelm, its always going to be hanging over your head until you deal with it properly. its like being in 20 grand debt. you could flee the country and hide from your creditors, you may feel like youve got away with it but in all honesty yuo are still 20 grand in debt no matter what


----------



## percyblueraincoat

*hmm*

"when i said there is no talking in hypnosis what i meant is that the therapy session is not like counselling were you just sit there and talk about your probelms and expect them to get better. the main chunk of a hypnosis session is the actual part were you are put under hypnosis and then try and fix the probelm in the mind. part of the session involves the hypnotist telling you a story, this is just a metaphor that reaches you on an unconcious level and is designed to combine with the actual hypnosis part".

Counselling/psychotherapy is not "sitting there and talking about your problems and expecting them to get better". It's a therapeutic intervention. And you cannot be "put under" hypnosis. Under what? You're not "put" into anything. Guided and facilitated into, yes. Put under, no. And metaphors are not always used. And a "story" and "metaphor" are hypnosis anyway.

As for the chemical imbalance in the brain, well, sometimes it is present. Whether it's the cause of the problem or the reflection of the problem is unclear but there is often an issue with brain chemistry.

"i think you should have a look at something called the nlp communication model and also read gillian butlers book which has the clark and wells model of social anxiety in it. if you look at those things you will realise how social anxiety works inside your mind and that it has nothing to do with a chemical inbalance ".

NLP isn't hypnosis but I'm curious, which NLP communication model are you speaking of?

"anxious feelings are not casued by a chemical imbalance (although they can be influenced to a certain degree by bad diet and things like that). the driving force behind anxious feelings and emotions is your thoughts and the driving force behind your thought si the unconcious mind filtering reality through yuor own beleifs and memories , thats it ".

I'm no fan of the "meds first, ask question later" culture concerning mental health problems but one needs to be careful here. Saying that in all cases the problem isn't caused by a chemical imbalance or that one of the causes isn't a chemical imbalance is a sweeping assumption. Whether it is the problem itself or a reflection of or symptom of the problem, the chemical imbalance does often manifest.

There's also a massive debate about whether anxiety is an emotion or simply a response to emotions and feelings. Not sure "memories" count as a filter either. Contribution to a filter perhaps but not necessarily a filter by themselves. And whilst a lot of the problem is "in the head" (meaning it is being generated within, not that someone is making things up or being delusional), one must be careful and make sure they recognise that the mind and body are linked. The mind is part of the being/system. It's not all there is. When I broke my arm earlier this year, they didn't just sit there giving me pain killers to dull the pain receptors in my brain. They fixed the arm as best they could and gave me exercises and physio.


----------



## donavan

joinmartin said:


> "when i said there is no talking in hypnosis what i meant is that the therapy session is not like counselling were you just sit there and talk about your probelms and expect them to get better. the main chunk of a hypnosis session is the actual part were you are put under hypnosis and then try and fix the probelm in the mind. part of the session involves the hypnotist telling you a story, this is just a metaphor that reaches you on an unconcious level and is designed to combine with the actual hypnosis part".
> 
> Counselling/psychotherapy is not "sitting there and talking about your problems and expecting them to get better". It's a therapeutic intervention. And you cannot be "put under" hypnosis. Under what? You're not "put" into anything. Guided and facilitated into, yes. Put under, no. And metaphors are not always used. And a "story" and "metaphor" are hypnosis anyway.
> 
> As for the chemical imbalance in the brain, well, sometimes it is present. Whether it's the cause of the problem or the reflection of the problem is unclear but there is often an issue with brain chemistry.
> 
> "i think you should have a look at something called the nlp communication model and also read gillian butlers book which has the clark and wells model of social anxiety in it. if you look at those things you will realise how social anxiety works inside your mind and that it has nothing to do with a chemical inbalance ".
> 
> NLP isn't hypnosis but I'm curious, which NLP communication model are you speaking of?
> 
> "anxious feelings are not casued by a chemical imbalance (although they can be influenced to a certain degree by bad diet and things like that). the driving force behind anxious feelings and emotions is your thoughts and the driving force behind your thought si the unconcious mind filtering reality through yuor own beleifs and memories , thats it ".
> 
> I'm no fan of the "meds first, ask question later" culture concerning mental health problems but one needs to be careful here. Saying that in all cases the problem isn't caused by a chemical imbalance or that one of the causes isn't a chemical imbalance is a sweeping assumption. Whether it is the problem itself or a reflection of or symptom of the problem, the chemical imbalance does often manifest.
> 
> There's also a massive debate about whether anxiety is an emotion or simply a response to emotions and feelings. Not sure "memories" count as a filter either. Contribution to a filter perhaps but not necessarily a filter by themselves. And whilst a lot of the problem is "in the head" (meaning it is being generated within, not that someone is making things up or being delusional), one must be careful and make sure they recognise that the mind and body are linked. The mind is part of the being/system. It's not all there is. When I broke my arm earlier this year, they didn't just sit there giving me pain killers to dull the pain receptors in my brain. They fixed the arm as best they could and gave me exercises and physio.


_*NLP isn't hypnosis but I'm curious, which NLP communication model are you speaking of?*_

i dont beleive i claimed nlp was hypnosis to be honest with you. the nlp communication model is an illustration of the mind which explains how your mind filters reality through your memories and beleifs , which in turn creates your automatic thoughts which then creates your state, and then state creates the behaviour

_*Not sure "memories" count as a filter either. Contribution to a filter perhaps but not necessarily a filter by themselves. And whilst a lot of the problem is "in the head" (meaning it is being generated within, not that someone is making things up or being delusional), one must be careful and make sure they recognise that the mind and body are linked. The mind is part of the being/system. It's not all there is. When I broke my arm earlier this year, they didn't just sit there giving me pain killers to dull the pain receptors in my brain. They fixed the arm as best they could and gave me exercises and physio.[/QUOTE]*_

well memories are an actual filter infact they are the driving filter i.e the most important and influential one. there are 5 filters - memories, beleifs, decisions, values and meta programms

if somebody with a phobia of snakes see's a snake then why do you think he panics? its becasue his mind filtered the information coming in through his memories. the reaon why the person with a phobia of snakes and the person who likes snakes, both react differently is becasue the person with the phobia has got a memorie of an incidant in the past which caused the phobia.
the mind and body are linked yes and if you are correct in saying that a chemical imbalance is what causes anxiety (which i dont agree with by the way ) then what casues the chemical imbalance ? it would be the mind. the thoughts effects the body , the mind creates the imbalance

your arm breaking metaphor was not the best example as the breaking of an arm is a PHYSICAL problem, social anxiety is a mental probelm and thats why its catagorized under ''mental health disorders''


----------



## donavan

joinmartin said:


> "i dont beleive i claimed nlp was hypnosis to be honest with you. the nlp communication model is an illustration of the mind which explains how your mind filters reality through your memories and beleifs , which in turn creates your automatic thoughts which then creates your state, and then state creates the behaviour ".
> 
> Ah, deletion, distortion and generalisation. Models and metaphors. Illustration of. There's a phrase in NLP that the map is not the territory. The maps of the mind are not the mind.
> 
> "well memories are an actual filter infact they are the driving filter i.e the most important and influential one. there are 5 filters - memories, beleifs, decisions, values and meta programs".
> 
> Again, map is not the territory. Still not sure about memories being filters by themselves. Granted, you could interpret them as such. Certainly wouldn't put them as a driving filter above beliefs or values though.
> 
> "if somebody with a phobia of snakes see's a snake then why do you think he panics?" the reason why the person with a phobia of snakes and the person who likes snakes, both react differently".
> 
> How do you know they react differently?
> 
> "is becasue the person with the phobia has got a memorie of an incidant in the past which caused the phobia."
> 
> Assumption. Possible. Not necessarily true. Sometimes it happens like that. Sometimes phobias get caused for other reasons. A friend of mine has a phobia about ham slices and I asked her and she's never had a bad experience in her past with some ham.
> 
> "the mind and body are linked yes and if you are correct in saying that a chemical imbalance is what causes anxiety (which i dont agree with by the way ) then what casues the chemical imbalance ? it would be the mind. the thoughts effects the body , the mind creates the imbalance".
> 
> The system is one whole. However, I did not say that anxiety is caused by a chemical imbalance? I don't know what causes anxiety. There could and probably are many causes for anxiety. The imbalance could be the cause or it could be the reflection or the symptom. We don't know.
> 
> "your arm breaking metaphor was not the best example as the breaking of an arm is a PHYSICAL problem, social anxiety is a mental probelm and thats why its catagorized under ''mental health disorders''"
> 
> Actually, it is a good example because I'm talking about not simply assuming that the problem is in one particular place and applying one form of treatment to the place where you assume the problem is. I took pain killers and yes, they dulled the pain receptors in my brain and that helped. But my arm was still broken. Is the body and mind connected? Yes. But when I broke my arm there were two areas that needed treating for the healing process to be really effective. They didn't sit there and say "ah, your mind is a TV set and the problem is that you are feeling pain so we need to go inside and fix that fault". No, they treated the pain and they treated the arm. Hypnotherapy and NLP are valuable healing tools. So are meds and CBT and other interventions.
> 
> And I know SA is a mental disorder. Has a lot of physical manifestations though and can easily lead to physical disorders such as heart problems, panic attacks, chemical imbalances etc. All things that should not be ignored and should be treated as ways of dealing with the problem. You don't just go in with the idea that a person is defective or broken and they are some sort of TV or computer that needs fixing or returning to some imagined "norm". You throw everything you've got at the problem and help them make the positive changes they want to make in their lives.
> 
> I am training in hypnotherapy and psychotherapy and NLP. But I am not authority on the subject and have never claimed to be. The fact that I am training in psychotherapy is a fact not a boast. I have my position and I stand by it so we'll probably have to respectfully disagree on this one. I have the utmost respect for you and your training and I assume you have the same for mine so this is a debate not a slanging match.
> 
> The idea that the unconscious mind and conscious mind are metaphors is fairly widely discussed and understood in hypnotherapy and psychotherapy circles. Models and metaphors of the mind.


_*Ah, deletion, distortion and generalisation. Models and metaphors. Illustration of. There's a phrase in NLP that the map is not the territory. The maps of the mind are not the mind.*_

no not models and metaphors. what planet are you on. when i said illustration i literally meant illustration , a picture in a book of a persons head so yuo can look at it and then get an explanation underneath of how it works. im very aware of the phrase the map is not the territory but why you would use it in this example baffles me. delete distort and generalize is not some metaphor its what actaully happens .
every second of every day you are taking in millions of bits of info through your 5 senses THAT IS A SCIENTIFIC FACT - look it up. if you were conciously aware of all of those millions of bits of info you would go crazy. so the uncocnious mind takes in all of the info and filters it so that your concious mind is left with an amount that it can handle - THAT IS A FACT THAT IS WHAT ACTAULLY HAPPENS , it is not a metaphor :mum

_*Again, map is not the territory. Still not sure about memories being filters by themselves. Granted, you could interpret them as such. Certainly wouldn't put them as a driving filter above beliefs or values though.*_

what the hell are you talking about map is not the teritory , seriously bro what are you on about ? o my god . memories are filters , and memories are real , they are the territory , what planet are you are on, who trained you in hypnosis and nlp , who is feeding you this garbage ?
dont you know that a beleif is attached to a memorie and its the finding of the memorie that activates the beleif ?

_*How do you know they react differently? *_

how do i know that a person with a phobia of snakes reacts differently to a person without a phobia of snakes ? seriosuly are you really asking me that question? are you for real ? ill let that question answer its self 
_*
"is becasue the person with the phobia has got a memorie of an incidant in the past which caused the phobia."*_
_*Assumption. Possible. Not necessarily true. Sometimes it happens like that. Sometimes phobias get caused for other reasons. A friend of mine has a phobia about ham slices and I asked her and she's never had a bad experience in her past with some ham.

*_your friend simply does not recall the incident that casued her phobia of ham. i have a lot of issue and i know what casued most of them but others i cannot recall were they came from. if you use time line therapy it always takes you back to the 1st memorie that casued the issue
even if a persons phobia of snakes was casued by simply watching yuor mother react badly around a snake and then modelling her behaviour, that is still a memorie, that is still the experience that caused the phobia.
even if your phobia comes from your mother saying ''watch out son snakes are dangerous , they kill you '' again thats still a momorie , an experiecne that caused the phobia
even if its something that you imagined that casued the phobia again its still a memorie. if you have a phobia of public speaking becasue one day you started imagining all of the things that could go wrong whilst speaking then those imaginations are still mememories
why are those imaginations still memories? well if youve been trained properly in hypnosis and nlp , which im sure you havent by the absolute garbage you come out with , then you will be able to answer that question yourself 
_*
I have the utmost respect for you and your training and I assume you have the same for mine so this is a debate not a slanging match.*_

im sorry i dont mean to be rude but i have absolutely no respect for your training becasue you have obviously been trained wrong cos some of the comments you come out with ont he sdubject of nlp and hypnosis are not only wrong but plain lunicy

_*The idea that the unconscious mind and conscious mind are metaphors is fairly widely discussed and understood in hypnotherapy and psychotherapy circles. Models and metaphors of the mind.[/QUOTE]*_

its scientific fact that the unconcious and concious mind are real. i dont know what else i can say , its a fact that yuor heart is real and its also a fact that your concious mind and unconcious mind are real. i just cant see your reason for a debate on thi subject


----------



## foxy

*what*

guys im sorry but you carnt read your posts//you keep qouteing each other an for some reason this website dont tell when a qoute has ended or started// why carnt you just reply //saves a lot of hassle// donavan you have a very crazy outlook on chemical imbalance,,serotonin an dopamine being the main ones///if the reuptake inhibitors are blocked it causes all sorts of clinical depression an bipolar//try telling a bipolal patient there is no chemical imbalance,what do you think causes there mood cicles the man in the moon//were not talking hipnosis on a chicken her ,we are talking complect brain scan,s// are you going to hipnotize there reuptake inhibitors//what is you answer to why people have bipolar an why meds wont an dont work ,when its plain to see they do// this is how it works to much of 1 chemical getting to the brain causes a reaction ,not enough of another causes a different reaction//meds work like antibiotics seeking out an putting thing right/// now how does hipnosis work on you brain again//all the thinks you mention are phobia,s like scared of spiders// i had one with elevators,after being stuck with 12 people in a 6 man elvator for 5 hour,s//you no how i curred that?????? not with hipnosis but rideing a hospital elevator all day till it clicked,, you have to face think head on to win// hipnosis will not cure a bipolar victim


----------



## millenniumman75

I have never tried it, but can see how others might want to do it. I think our anxiety is more like a bad habit. When it comes to the hypnotherapy area, I just don't want to end up cackling like a chicken when the doorbell rings.


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> guys im sorry but you carnt read your posts//you keep qouteing each other an for some reason this website dont tell when a qoute has ended or started// why carnt you just reply //saves a lot of hassle// donavan you have a very crazy outlook on chemical imbalance,,serotonin an dopamine being the main ones///if the reuptake inhibitors are blocked it causes all sorts of clinical depression an bipolar//try telling a bipolal patient there is no chemical imbalance,what do you think causes there mood cicles the man in the moon//were not talking hipnosis on a chicken her ,we are talking complect brain scan,s// are you going to hipnotize there reuptake inhibitors//what is you answer to why people have bipolar an why meds wont an dont work ,when its plain to see they do// this is how it works to much of 1 chemical getting to the brain causes a reaction ,not enough of another causes a different reaction//meds work like antibiotics seeking out an putting thing right/// now how does hipnosis work on you brain again//all the thinks you mention are phobia,s like scared of spiders// i had one with elevators,after being stuck with 12 people in a 6 man elvator for 5 hour,s//you no how i curred that?????? not with hipnosis but rideing a hospital elevator all day till it clicked,, you have to face think head on to win// hipnosis will not cure a bipolar victim


i didnt say meds dont work. they do work ive tried them but they dont work in the long run. if you have SA then yes take meds and you will feel calm but as soon as you stop the meds you feel anxious again hence they dont work in the long run. all they do is mask the problem for as long as you take them. they dont fix the problem

what you mentioned about overcoming your fear of elevators is a classic example of the unconcious mind in motion. you ride the elevator and nothing bad happens and you feel safe. you keep doing it and all of these experiences are stored in your memorie banks. then the next time you ride the elevator your unconcious mind filters the event through your meories and it finds no anxiety or bad experiences . it would have worked a lot faster if you combined your exposure with hypnosis

****Statement removed by MM75****


----------



## foxy

*let down*

donavan you let youself down there my man// ****EDIT**** im self taught a the 3 rrrrrs plus im dyslexic,, but i wrote all this in my first post//i have been ill all my life so education took a back seat //****EDIT**** hipnosis is a joke that belongs in the circus


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> donavan you let youself down there my man// ****EDIT**** im self taught a the 3 rrrrrs plus im dyslexic,, but i wrote all this in my first post//i have been ill all my life so education took a back seat //****EDIT**** hipnosis is a joke that belongs in the circus


yer it must do if you say so , ill take your word for it


----------



## foxy

*believe in or dont believe thats all*

when i see a group of mental health patients in full depression,lined up on a stage//an a hipnotist cures them all in a session //i will believe you. ok i tried it an i dont believe it //just like you in saying there is no chemical imbalance,// i believe there is /// benzo,s mask your probs thats true but without them suicide would be more common than the addiction they cause//if you read an earlier post of mine i say im addicted to ativan 10-mg a day at one time//not now but still addicted to 4mg after a long an painful col turkey forced withdrawl of 6mg// antidepressants dont mask your prob ,the work on iliminating it/if you have a depressive illness that returns an returns ,like%90 of cronic clinical depressives// meds are you first an only line of defence//ok they wont cure you //but they can put you in remission buy doing the thing you dont believe //altering the chemical imbalance//once the brain is used to the med then you find another //it goes on an on an on//this is my life an a lot more people //the bottom line is hipnosis wont help my chemical imbalance thats all im saying//if a smoker goes to hipnosis he can be cured without detox //but if i went with a 10 mg a day ativan addiction hipnosis wouldnt cure me only a painful detox would do that


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> when i see a group of mental health patients in full depression,lined up on a stage//an a hipnotist cures them all in a session //i will believe you. ok i tried it an i dont believe it //just like you in saying there is no chemical imbalance,// i believe there is /// benzo,s mask your probs thats true but without them suicide would be more common than the addiction they cause//if you read an earlier post of mine i say im addicted to ativan 10-mg a day at one time//not now but still addicted to 4mg after a long an painful col turkey forced withdrawl of 6mg// antidepressants dont mask your prob ,the work on iliminating it/if you have a depressive illness that returns an returns ,like%90 of cronic clinical depressives// meds are you first an only line of defence//ok they wont cure you //but they can put you in remission buy doing the thing you dont believe //altering the chemical imbalance//once the brain is used to the med then you find another //it goes on an on an on//this is my life an a lot more people //the bottom line is hipnosis wont help my chemical imbalance thats all im saying//if a smoker goes to hipnosis he can be cured without detox //but if i went with a 10 mg a day ativan addiction hipnosis wouldnt cure me only a painful detox would do that


a hypnotherapist wouldnt have mental health patients lined up on a stage. theres adifference between hypnosis and hypnoTHERAPY.

suicide is actaully a risk when taking medication. before i took meds i was not depressed , 3 weeks after taking them i was suicidal. i look at the leaflet in the box and it said ''side effects can include suicidal thoughts''. i stopped taking them and i was no longer suicidal

ok lets hypothetically say that you do have a chemical imbalalnce in your brain. well was causes that chemical imbalance ? there has to be a cause. the casue is your mind. you mind is what creates your emotions and your emotions are what create the chemicals in your body. mind and body are intimitly linked. did you know that the emotion anxiety can create all kins of digestive disorders such as irritable bowl syndrome? an emotion can effect the body like that cos mind and body are linked.

so if you take meds you will mask it for a bit. then you stop meds and the root casue is still there. your mind is still working in a way that creates anxious emotions , and these emotions just create the chemical imbalance again no matter how many meds youve taking in the past . whats the answer, stay on meds for life ? no thanks . id rather treat the root cause so that the imbalance never occurs again


----------



## foxy

*true*

im not talking your mind, is your brain that has the chemical imbalance//i can change my mind any time i like ??????but not my brain//suicidal thoughts on antidepressants ,there is a chance of that in the first few weeks i thought every one new that//the meds are entering your brain though your blood to attack the problem //you are all over the place the first few week till your brain ajust,s//you say you didnt have depression till you took the meds????why did you take the meds then in the first place ,that dont make sence


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> im not talking your mind, is your brain that has the chemical imbalance//i can change my mind any time i like ??????but not my brain//suicidal thoughts on antidepressants ,there is a chance of that in the first few weeks i thought every one new that//the meds are entering your brain though your blood to attack the problem //you are all over the place the first few week till your brain ajust,s//you say you didnt have depression till you took the meds????why did you take the meds then in the first place ,that dont make sence


i took the meds for anxiety not for depression. yes im fully aware that the suicidal thoughts are only a side effect for the 1st few weeks whilst the drug is kicking it but i felt that bad that i had to stop taking them otherwize i wouldnt have made it through the 1st few weeks. im sure many have taken there lives during the 1st few weeks due to those side effects.

if the chemical imbalance is in your brain then what causes the imbalance ? it would be the mind. but im not even intirely sure that you can seperate mind and brain and call them 2 different things. is the brain not the mind ?


----------



## speechless99

I have tried it (i went 3 times), it didn't work for me either becasue I couldn't relax or because there is a part of me that likes being quiet. My hypnotherapist said that it will work aslong as you believe it can and if you want it to. So it all depends on the siduation you are in.


----------



## foxy

donavan said:


> i took the meds for anxiety not for depression. yes im fully aware that the suicidal thoughts are only a side effect for the 1st few weeks whilst the drug is kicking it but i felt that bad that i had to stop taking them otherwize i wouldnt have made it through the 1st few weeks. im sure many have taken there lives during the 1st few weeks due to those side effects.
> 
> if the chemical imbalance is in your brain then what causes the imbalance ? it would be the mind. but im not even intirely sure that you can seperate mind and brain and call them 2 different things. is the brain not the mind ?


the mind is a product of the brain//the brain is the computer//the mind is the software// tell me, so you dont take any meds now then.//im sure a lot more took there lives who never took meds, than did takeing them


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> the mind is a product of the brain//the brain is the computer//the mind is the software// tell me, so you dont take any meds now then.//im sure a lot more took there lives who never took meds, than did takeing them


hell no i dont take meds

im sure thats true however people who are not depressed can become depressed by taking them and then they can commit suicide. im sure there are many unnessecary lives lost becasue of them


----------



## foxy

true the worst thing you can do ,is take a ds meds if not deppresed//it would work against you not for you// im curious of you illness as in your threads you live the life of a loner /but your agraphobia lets you go to a bar or shopping ect/// you have tried theropy an benzo,s for anxierty //an nothing works//i have acute anxierty an depression ,when anxierty is bad depression near always follows /how you have escaped this is uncanny// do all benzo,s make you depressed .. i am addicted to ativan it dosnt bother me that i am,they still work an without them i would have been like you hidden away with no life//before benzo,s i used to get acute symtoms like hair loss,excema// acute gut pains,anxierty attacks , panick attacks ect ect// ativan worked an i took an ad with a anxierty agent in it// i have a full head of hair an most the symtoms are gone//you have to change ssri,s if they poop but tappering is simple an painless// i have many friends an live a not perfect but a life all the same// the down side is side effects like weight gain an libido loss but still have good sex life// its a lot better than the stick thin shadow of a man i was//what do you see in the future if you have aborted all the med side treatments an theropy //except hypnotheropy do you think that is the answer to all you probs// funny thing i watched a programe last night ,,peter andre the singer had hypnosis to cure his fear of rollercoster rides//after a few sessions he was took by the theropist to thorpe park to ride the famouse saw ride//the managed to get him on the ride because of pure pressuse by friends, an the theropist//he screamed like a baby on the ride an actually had a panick attack there an then//he got of the ride terrified an left the park even more scared than before???????????????????????????????


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> true the worst thing you can do ,is take a ds meds if not deppresed//it would work against you not for you// im curious of you illness as in your threads you live the life of a loner /but your agraphobia lets you go to a bar or shopping ect/// you have tried theropy an benzo,s for anxierty //an nothing works//i have acute anxierty an depression ,when anxierty is bad depression near always follows /how you have escaped this is uncanny// do all benzo,s make you depressed .. i am addicted to ativan it dosnt bother me that i am,they still work an without them i would have been like you hidden away with no life//before benzo,s i used to get acute symtoms like hair loss,excema// acute gut pains,anxierty attacks , panick attacks ect ect// ativan worked an i took an ad with a anxierty agent in it// i have a full head of hair an most the symtoms are gone//you have to change ssri,s if they poop but tappering is simple an painless// i have many friends an live a not perfect but a life all the same// the down side is side effects like weight gain an libido loss but still have good sex life// its a lot better than the stick thin shadow of a man i was//what do you see in the future if you have aborted all the med side treatments an theropy //except hypnotheropy do you think that is the answer to all you probs// funny thing i watched a programe last night ,,peter andre the singer had hypnosis to cure his fear of rollercoster rides//after a few sessions he was took by the theropist to thorpe park to ride the famouse saw ride//the managed to get him on the ride because of pure pressuse by friends, an the theropist//he screamed like a baby on the ride an actually had a panick attack there an then//he got of the ride terrified an left the park even more scared than before???????????????????????????????


yer i live the life of a hermit and loner , ive had avoidant personality disorder since i was 5. i occasionally go to a bar or a football match with family. 
i frequently go shopping for food , and get my hair cut and things like that. my agoraphobia is bad but not as bad as it could be as i can still do things that others cant. my agoraphobia is not a fear of having a panic attack per say, its more a fear of physical safety therefroe i can manage to go places were i dont think my safety is threatend

ive tried about 5 different meds, cant remember their names though. only one of them worked, it made me feel calm and relaxed but i decided to stop taking it cos i didnt beleive it would treat me at the root casue. later on i decided to give meds another go for some reason but i became suicidal from them. only one of the meds made me depressed but all of the others had their own side effects like insomnia, dry mouth, extremely sore testicals etc...

even though i have a lot of anxiety i am not depressed. im extremely optimistic and look forward to my future and have a deep appreciation for being alive, and i accept myself and my place in the world. i do get a bit fed up sometimes cos im stuck at home , but never depressed

ive tried all kinds of counselling and psychiatric help but it was all useless.

ive had tremendous results with exposure therapy, cbt, hypnosis (both hypnosis self help cds and also going to see an actaul therapist), nlp and also kabbalah (which is a spiritual tool for overcoming problems)

however the problem i have is with taking consistent action because im extremely lazy and undisciplined and i must be the worlds biggest procrastinator. when ive had results in the past ive never been able to build on them amd continue recovering cos i always stop and say ''ill do it another time cos right now i just want to stay comfortable instead of going through the discomfort of change ''

_*what do you see in the future if you have aborted all the med side treatments an theropy //except hypnotheropy do you think that is the answer to all you probs*_

well i know exactly how to cure myself at the root i just have to find the motivation and discipline to take action consistently. i have met somebody who has made a full recovery and i intend to follow in his foot steps as soon as i stop procrastinating. my future is extremely bright.
i see the answer as having a few hypnosis/nlp sessions to stop my mind from producing the phobic response in social situation . from there i can use a hypnosis cd every day combined with cbt and some nlp techniques to manifest my new habits, thoughts, feelings and actions
and then a step by step exposure plan to change my behaviour is the only it can be done

and kabbalah is the biggest shining light in regards to beating my social anxiety. this treats the root cause on a spiritual level , the deepest level of all

_*peter andre the singer had hypnosis to cure his fear of rollercoster rides//after a few sessions he was took by the theropist to thorpe park to ride the famouse saw ride//the managed to get him on the ride because of pure pressuse by friends, an the theropist//he screamed like a baby on the ride an actually had a panick attack there an then//he got of the ride terrified an left the park even more scared than before???????????????????????????????[/QUOTE]*_

thats one example. hypnosis doesnt have a 100% cure rate. there could have been many factors that conbtributed to this , maybe the hypnotist that treated him was just quite simply a bad hypnotist. ive been to see about 5 hypnotists. one was brilliant and i got results, the other 4 were useless and i wasted my money 
for every storie like the peter andre one i can tell you a miracoulous storie were somebodys fear has vanished in 30 minutes
the amount of bad stories out there for meds is shocking


----------



## foxy

*true*

now you are opening up to your probs,,an as you say most is down to motivation. only you can solve that part/// you hit a comfort zone at home an it becomes your prison//you need a kick up the arse basicly ,not saying that in a rude way//you no what i mean//MEDS you usually read bad reports when they dont work for people or the carnt take the side effects//when they work those people are not on web sites ,they are getting on with there lives// or like me a life long illness took everything an try to stear people on the right med//i dont work because a mental hospital blunder to half my brain /not the meds the ****ing shrink//you have a mild form of soicial anxierty an your reluctance to act on it is all that stops you from a normal life// acute anxierty ,have you ever been out an literally **** yourself for real in an anxierty attack/// if people like me didnt take anxierty meds we can pass out in a busy road, vomit or **** are selves in any public place// why are you on a mentally ill forum when you say it just motivation you lack///you havent even got any hobbies only self help tapes// your not ill enough to take meds.because you wouldnt care about reading side effects ,,you get the same on a box of paracetamol do you read that// we ill people spend weeks in horrendose side effects on a new med//you no why ???????we are ill an we will put up with anything to get well///stop dishing meds because they scare you ,if you were ill they would be the first thing on your mind// if you can go in a bar, a cinema ect ect you havent got agoraphobia, just social anxierty like millions of others,, in you own admission your lazy //get out there you proved you can//an stop looking for answers to an illness that your fault // end of thread


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> now you are opening up to your probs,,an as you say most is down to motivation. only you can solve that part/// you hit a comfort zone at home an it becomes your prison//you need a kick up the arse basicly ,not saying that in a rude way//you no what i mean//MEDS you usually read bad reports when they dont work for people or the carnt take the side effects//when they work those people are not on web sites ,they are getting on with there lives// or like me a life long illness took everything an try to stear people on the right med//i dont work because a mental hospital blunder to half my brain /not the meds the ****ing shrink//you have a mild form of soicial anxierty an your reluctance to act on it is all that stops you from a normal life// acute anxierty ,have you ever been out an literally **** yourself for real in an anxierty attack/// if people like me didnt take anxierty meds we can pass out in a busy road, vomit or **** are selves in any public place// why are you on a mentally ill forum when you say it just motivation you lack///you havent even got any hobbies only self help tapes// your not ill enough to take meds.because you wouldnt care about reading side effects ,,you get the same on a box of paracetamol do you read that// we ill people spend weeks in horrendose side effects on a new med//you no why ???????we are ill an we will put up with anything to get well///stop dishing meds because they scare you ,if you were ill they would be the first thing on your mind// if you can go in a bar, a cinema ect ect you havent got agoraphobia, just social anxierty like millions of others,, in you own admission your lazy //get out there you proved you can//an stop looking for answers to an illness that your fault // end of thread


you seem to think i havent got it bad for some reason. my social anxiety cannot get any worse. ive got avpd and its extreme . my whole life is completely dominated by it, i cant function.

i really mean what im about to say - if you could show me someone who has it worse than me socially i would be shocked

my agoraphobia is also terrible. its not as bad as some other people but trust me its bad, it restricts my life. yes i can ride a train , walk a street, get my haircut and go shopping but so what those things mean nothing to me. i cant put my self in situations that really matter to me becasue i fear for my safety. when that anxiety hits me trust me it is debilitating. ive never had a panic attack in my life but that doesnt mean my mfear isnt bad or that it doesnt controll me. i once spent half an hour locked in a toilet cubicle in a club cos i was pretrified for my own safety and fear had an iron grip over me

and you are wrong by saying that i havent got agoraphobia becasue i can go to a cinema etc.... thats totally wrong. agoraphobia is NOT a fear of leaving the house or being in public per say. look it up, do your research before you say things that dont make sense

beleive me im desperate to change . my desire to transofrm my life and get better is bigger than anyones, and im willing to do anything. its just that i have an addiction that stops me from doing what i want to do. that addiction is procrastination.
im desperate to change but i would never take meds becasue i no i can change properly with other methods. im also a spiritual person therefore i know that any problem you have is there for a reason and its your spiritual correction to overcome it. if you mask it with meds for your whole life and then die. you will just come back in the next life with exactly the same probelms and you'll have to face them all again. that is what i beleive in therefore meds quite simply is not an option


----------



## foxy

*what*

next life??????? sorry im out of hear


----------



## donavan

foxy said:


> next life??????? sorry im out of hear


peace out


----------



## Hamtown

I'm going on tuesday to see one about some sleeping issues but i'm going to ask about social anxiety as well cause it says it on her site.It actually wasn't my idea someone wants me to go try it out so hopefully results are good!


----------



## KittyGirl

I've tried a couple of times because a the session worked for a few friends of mine for several different things.
It seems that hypno-anything does not work on me, though. XD


----------



## ilsr

I'm still confused about agoraphobia. Is it just mainly fear of physical safety? I don't go places mainly because they are people around. If there weren't people around I wouldn't mind walking through most anyplace. 

Of course if there were hoods around and dark alleys and ghetto areas with tough neerdowells walking about drunk I would worry physically if they outnumbered me.

Hypnotherapy: Could be spiritually dangerous imo. I would be careful about what suggestions are on the recording. I was screwed up bad by Roy Master's tapes. However some relaxation tapes which guide one into a relaxation mode I'm more comfortable with. 

However, there's always a dangerous of opening up oneself spiritually to demonic attack/harrassment like a ouija board. Probably good to say a prayer asking for protection for each session.


----------



## HereComesTheSun

> My hypnotherapist said that it will work aslong as you believe it can and if you want it to.


If you have to believe in it for it to work, it is a scam.

There have never been any scientific studies proving that hypnosis is anything more than a parlor trick. Save your money and invest in cognitive behavioral therapy and/or medication.


----------



## Positive

how does cognitive behavior work? seems like that conditioning will take forever.


----------

